# Does Size Really Matter?



## Celestius Nexus (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, so I was thinking about school, and then I thought about Daisy, which probably knows this website...  But I went through the Pokedex, thinking about her favorite pokemon, Darkrai and Lucario, and I got this:

Darkrai

Type: Dark (Obviously)
Ability: Bad Dreams (Kind of odd to be using that instead of "Nightmares.")
Height: *4'11"* (...What?)
Weight: 111.3 lbs (He has weight?)

Lucario

Type: Fighting-Steel (Steel?)
Ability: Steadfast/Inner Focus (Hmm...)
Height: *3'11"* (What?!)
Weight: 119.0 lbs (I'm still baffled...)

Well, take your time using a ruler of a tape measure to get it.

I got disturbed by the results.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't get this.

What do you mean? Does height correlate to the person's height?


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess you think they're too small.

Darkrai's height is probably without the "extendo stilt-legs" included, so it'd actually be more like 6 feet (or even taller) if they were counted.  And why _wouldn't_ it weigh something? It's not even Ghost-type, and it is a solid creature after all, not a gaseous thing like Gastly or Haunter...

As for Lucario... it's a humanoid canine of some sort.  So being around the size of a large dog isn't really weird at all. (And weighing 100+ while being only 3'11"... well, it's a fighting type. lots of muscle.)


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 17, 2009)

They're called Pocket Monsters for a reason. The only truely giant ones are some legends, Onix and Steelix, Wailmer and Wailord, and I think Gyarados.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2009)

> (And weighing 100+ while being only 3'11"... well, it's a fighting type. lots of muscle.)


Not to mention that Lucario is a dual Fighting & Steel type, and we all know that Steel is heavy.


----------



## Celestius Nexus (Sep 17, 2009)

It just gets me.  :|


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 18, 2009)

> Not to mention that Lucario is a dual Fighting & Steel type, and we all know that Steel is heavy.


Well, yeah... but Lucario's probably the least metallic-looking of all Steel-types, so I didn't mention that. 

(Seriously, what part of Lucario is metal? Even the spikes are only a "maybe"--learning Bone Rush makes no sense unless those are made of bone... or you go with the anime's lame "magical energy bones" thing.  Or I guess they could be both metal and bone, if they have a metal-coated skeleton or something like that.)


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucario is probably 'steel' in a beyond-physical sense. It doesn't learn many Steel-type moves anyway (notably, it learns Flash Cannon), since the majority of them are physical and there's only one special one that's TM-accessible. Dwelling on the idea of what a Flash Cannon actually _consists_ of, its secondary Steel typing probably has little to do with Lucario's anatomy, unless his fur was actually steel wool or something.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucario's spikes are probably hardened steel, not to mention its bones are probably bonded steel from its diet.

That accounts for half the weight, the other half would be the muscle needed to carry all that weight nimbly.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2009)

Of course weight matters. Hi, Low Kick/Grass Knot.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I've often thought about how the heights are a little wierd...I mean Salamence is only 4'11'' on all fours. I always thought it was much bigger...but I guess it doesn't really matter. The only time it bugs me is when using field moves. Can you imagine Flying on a Pidgey or Surfing on a Pikachu? Those little guys are strong!


----------



## M&F (Sep 19, 2009)

One more weird height measure to add to the pile: Ekans is 6'6.7" tall. It's probably measured from an Ekans sitting straight rather than in its usual stance, but, come on, it's taller than a lot of people. Me, for example.


----------



## Sapphiron (Sep 19, 2009)

Hm, reminds me of the height thread I made, even though I didn't take weight into account.

Yup, lotsa Pokemon of odd heights out there. For example, Charizard is only as tall as Salamence, yet the Anime makes us think that Charizard's a giant.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 19, 2009)

> yet the Anime makes us think that Charizard's a giant.


Or all the humans are _really tiny_.


----------



## M&F (Sep 19, 2009)

Speaking of segregation between Pokémon heights in the anime and in the game.

The anime shows Torchic being small; the Pokédex's height comparison shows them ridiculously tiny.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 19, 2009)

That's length.

I always presumed that with legless Pokemon, they measured by length and put that as height.


----------



## M&F (Sep 19, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> That's length.
> 
> I always presumed that with legless Pokemon, they measured by length and put that as height.


I did mention something along these lines. Still, it's a bizarre idea to think Ekans are longer than your whole body.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 19, 2009)

What confuses me is that the anime gets sizes all wrong: Lucario is about as tall as a trainer in the anime, and that trainer is usually about 6 feet tall or more.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

A 4'11 blob of black scary evil would still be scary. I'd probably cry if I ever saw Darkrai.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 28, 2009)

> What confuses me is that the anime gets sizes all wrong: Lucario is about as tall as a trainer in the anime, and that trainer is usually about 6 feet tall or more.


I doubt _any_ trainer in the anime is 6+ feet tall.  Even the anime's Lt. Surge doesn't seem like he could be much more than 6 feet... it's just that Ash and co. are so damn short that the adults (and large Pokémon) all look huge in comparison.

Seriously, Ash is maybe two to four inches taller than a Charmeleon... and Charmeleons are only 3'07" if I remember right.  The kid is _short!_

But yeah, the anime does tend to warp the sizes in really strange ways... usually to make the Pokémon look bigger it seems.


----------

